
For 50M Americans on workplace wellness treadmill, health claims not holding up - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/16/for-millions-of-workers-into-wellness-tests-are-back-and-not-good.html
======
howard941
> 50 million workers in the U.S. and $8 billion," Reif said.

What sort of expectations should one have for a $160/yr/employee expenditure?
The employee's feeling that the employer cares might not show immediate health
benefits but it's surely a good thing in light of this incredible churn:

> Many employers have what Reif referred to as a "decent" annual turnover rate
> in employees (10%)

